# At Last!



## WildRed (Jul 4, 2010)

After several months of looking and looking for a new tow vehicle, along with posting here asking advice, I finally got one. I went back and forth trying to decide between gas burner or diesel. I found a 2001 F-250 w/7.3L with 164k miles that seems to have been very well cared for. He left the programmer with it and it has air bags reinforcing the rear suspension. My old vehicle was a 2004 Tahoe. I feel like I'm driving a battleship, especially in smaller parking lots, but I can't wait for our first trip. It will be so nice to have confidence that I can tow our camper where ever we want to go.

Thanks for all of the advice.


----------



## WildRed (Jul 4, 2010)

I guess I should call it a "new to me" not a "new" tow vehicle.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Although I may be a bit biased, that is a great looking upgrade!! Is that a Ranch Hand on the front? It sure looks beefy.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!


----------



## WildRed (Jul 4, 2010)

Can someone give me some information on using the airbags? He told me that he would hook up his trailer and run them to about 40psi. He said I wouldn't have to use my bars anymore, unless I just wanted to. Is this the correct way to use them and does it really do away with the need for my bars. BTW, I'm towing a 2006 27RSDS.

Aaron


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Although I am not weight distribution expert, I would think that you would still want to use the bars to transfer some of the weight to the front axle.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The owners manual will tell you you still need the bars. Without them the hitch is rated to only 500 lbs probably....


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Make sure you get some gauges if you going to be towing with a tuner. I cant wait to hook up my trailer I just put some new injectors in my 7.3

Duane


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Keep the bars. I had the bags on my old truck and they smooth out the ride, but you deff want the bars to help balance the trailer. Huge difference in driving to me without them. You can try it for funsies. 

Most hitches aren't rated for that sort of weight without the bars though.

X2 on the gauges. They are cheap enough investment. Some tuners have the gauges built in, but if you don't have them spend the money one. Usually Tranny temp, exhuast gas temp, and turbo boost. Those things are pretty critical when towing with a diesel (in my opinion).


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## WildRed (Jul 4, 2010)

I agree on not going without the bars. If I've gottem, why not use them. All they can do is help.

The tuner that I have does have gauges for oil temp , transmission temp, exhaust back pressure before turbo, and transmission mainline pressure. It looks like that if I am going to tow with it, I need to keep it on the Level 1 setting. I'm not out to win a race or screw up my tranny. Going from the set up I had, stock would be fine with me.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

The tranny was the weak point on those years, so you definately want to keep an eye on your temps. You may want to look into an aftermarket cooler for it, if you start seeing high temps. It will tow like a champ tho.

Enjoy the "new to you" TV.

And that does look like a Ranch Hand push bar, not the full replacement bumper but beefy non the less.

Jim


----------



## Ridger (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow... for a 2001, from that picture it looks in amazingly good condition! Very sharp looking indeed (and quite a cow herder on front







).

Congrats!


----------



## WildRed (Jul 4, 2010)

Considering that I have no cattle, I'll just use it for herding my kids.


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

Hey Wildred, which tunner did it come with. I have the BullyDog GT. I just put the tune in Monday. Too early to tell if its the way to go. One thing I did noice right away was the boost pressure. Before the tunner I would run a boost of 12-15 at 100kmh now only 3-5. that in itself will save fuel.

Gord


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

WildRed said:


> After several months of looking and looking for a new tow vehicle, along with posting here asking advice, I finally got one. I went back and forth trying to decide between gas burner or diesel. I found a 2001 F-250 w/7.3L with 164k miles that seems to have been very well cared for. He left the programmer with it and it has air bags reinforcing the rear suspension. My old vehicle was a 2004 Tahoe. I feel like I'm driving a battleship, especially in smaller parking lots, but I can't wait for our first trip. It will be so nice to have confidence that I can tow our camper where ever we want to go.
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice.
> View attachment 1533


If you need to learn about your new truck or have issues go here....

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/forum31/

There is a good group of people there (like here) that will give advice without making you feel stupid.


----------

